# Troy=Bilt Horse tiller



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

Anyone know of a replacement recoil starter for a Kohler Magnum 8? They all seem to be discontinued, and no aftermarket replacement. Will anything else fit? I would hate to change the engine just because I can't find a recoil starter.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Is it repairable, I have done other lines before. If spring broke the bent end off I reheat to glow red and rebend to make a new end, let it cool and use it.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I suggest you start calling Kohler dealers, never know what they have in their salvage. Else...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Kohler-M8T...413171?hash=item5b624faeb3:g:SSgAAOSwoaNdrRPQ


----------

